

Emacsy: Embeddable emacs in library form (GSoC Project) - qdot76367
http://shanecelis.github.io/emacsy/2013/06/05/google-summer-of-code-2013-emacsy/

======
justinhj
I really like this project because for me one of the most impressive things
about emacs is the way that it can be extended and the self-documenting nature
of those extensions. I'll be interested to see if the same principals will be
useful in applications other than text editing.

